

Zentail.com (YC S12) Now Accepts Bitcoin - dwshorowitz
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2i3ssd/zentailcom_now_accepts_bitcoin/
We&#x27;ve been fans of Bitcoin since going through Y Combinator with Coinbase in Summer 2012. Back then the value of BTC was just over $5. We&#x27;re excited to announce that we are now one of the largest product catalogs now accepting Bitcoin.<p>What is Zentail.com? Launched in July 2014, we&#x27;re a fast-growing online shopping site that is relentlessly focused on providing the lowest possible prices on over 100,000 products primarily in the electronics category.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zentail.com
======
dwshorowitz
We've been fans of Bitcoin since going through Y Combinator with Coinbase in
Summer 2012. Back then the value of BTC was just over $5. We're excited to
announce that we are now one of the largest product catalogs now accepting
Bitcoin.

What is Zentail.com? Launched in July 2014, we're a fast-growing online
shopping site that is relentlessly focused on providing the lowest possible
prices on over 100,000 products primarily in the electronics category.

[https://www.zentail.com](https://www.zentail.com)

